# Need advice on gun racks for my truck



## justinbowtech (Nov 3, 2011)

Was looking at the big sky gun racks that mount in the roof.does anyone have these.or do u have any others that u would suggest.thanks for your help.


----------



## justinbowtech (Nov 8, 2011)

No one can help me?


----------



## sowega hunter (Nov 8, 2011)

I have one that goes on the back of your seat that I like. It is made of some type of fabric and hangs around the headrest and attaches under the seat. Don't know if this is what you're looking for but I like mine. You can see it on Cabela's or BP's website.


----------



## justinbowtech (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## shoot2grill (Nov 9, 2011)

I had the ones the ones that mount in the roof in my old truck,I liked them because unless someone physically got in the truck and looked up they would never know they were there. Out of the way and very quickly accessible. A good option for a standard cab truck. On ext cab the ones that hang on the head rest are best. Bad thing about the roof mounts are drilling holes into the roof.


----------



## a-mc (Nov 9, 2011)

I had a sky bar roof mounted two gun rack in my old truck and loved it, but as someone else mentioned it was a single cab. I probably wouldn't drill holes in an extended or crew cab as there are other options, but space was very limited when I had it.


----------



## justinbowtech (Nov 10, 2011)

I Have a extended cab.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 11, 2011)

You will hit your head on the rack, time after time. more so if your truck is lifted and you have to work to get in it.


----------



## coltday (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm 6' had one in my 2000 Z71 extended cab and loved it. I now of a 2002 Tundra and the cab is too narrow for all my guns except smaller calibers. I still have the mount as the next truck I get it will be one of the first things. At first I was hesitant about screwing it into my roof, but hey. I got a truck to use it! Many times in high school I would TOTALLY forget about guns in my rack, I was in a small town and knew all the local LEO, but after doing a parking lot walk through they never noticed the guns! (Thanks goodness!) Anyways, I recommend them IF your cab is wide enough.


----------

